# This link might make a nice sticky



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's the cockatiel visual growth guide: http://feistyhome.phpwebhosting.com/tiel_growth2.htm They skip a few days, but it's a fairly nice illustration of how chicks grow from day 1 to four weeks.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

awww baby tiels  They grow so fast


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

thats really handy thanks tielfan!


----------

